
Cloudflare now sells domains at a wholesale price - jaequery
&quot;Cloudflare Registrar offers wholesale pricing for all TLDs - you pay what we pay. You won&#x27;t find better value.&quot;<p>Cloudflare seems positioned to take over the web. No doubt cloud hosting is next in line.
======
jgrahamc
Haven't we done this for a long time? [https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-
registrar/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-registrar/)

~~~
scrollaway
Do you sell domains now? Last I tried, you only allow transferring domains
into cloudflare, not purchasing new ones. And that was for a very limited set
of TLDs.

~~~
jgrahamc
No, transfer only.

~~~
scrollaway
Is there a particular reason Cloudflare isn't selling new domains? Or is it
just a way to slowly scale up to that?

I'd personally love to move my domain buying off Gandi and to Cloudflare,
mainly for programmability / API reasons (buying domains with terraform? yes
please)

~~~
jgrahamc
It's just a question of building out the infrastructure. We'll get there.

------
gscott
I thought this was good but if you want to use CNAMES with CloudFlare dns it
is $240 month per domain.

So expect to pay $2,862.05 more per year then GoDaddy per domain... If you
transfer over 20 domains the cost is $57,241 more per year.

I have moved over several domains. The dns on the surface looks totally
normal. They brought over all of my dns information including cnames. But then
the DKIM for Amazon SES started failing and I did a lookup on the DNS and
figured this all out.

------
gruez
Looks like they only do renewals/transfer, no new registrations.

~~~
5580
This is correct. Made me sad when I couldn't purchase. I renew my existing
domains there. Only 300-ish days before I will renew my new domain here for
$8.

Also, they don't renew "premium" domains.

------
eberfreitas
Say I wanna sell domains myself. Should I contact a company with reselling
plans? Is there a more direct way of doing it?

~~~
gscott
It depends if you have a million dollars or are planning to invest a few
thousand dollars. I am sure Network Solutions would wholesale you domain names
if you buy enough up-front. Plunk down the cool million and get started.
Otherwise find the best affiliate program.

